# Buy iPhone without data plan



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Is this possible? I did some searching, and couldn't find any info. I bought a 3G with Fido about a year ago, and paid $249 for the privalage of signing up with no data plan. I'm on their $15 plan with a $10 value pack and the $10 unltd incoming. My wife would like to get an iPhone with a similar plan, but Fido tells me they won't sell iPhones without data plans any more. Is there anyone who does?


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

With Rogers you buy the phone + the data. Cancel the data immediately and pay a $100 DECF fee. 

So essentially a 16GB 3GS would be $299 instead of $199


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

hbp said:


> With Rogers you buy the phone + the data. Cancel the data immediately and pay a $100 DECF fee.
> 
> So essentially a 16GB 3GS would be $299 instead of $199


I know with Fido recently they changed the data ECF to $200 (and the regular one from $400 to $300)... I'd assume Rogers is the same? (but maybe not)..

So right now from Fido a 16gb 3GS would be $199+$200(ECF) (and probably a month's worth of data service)...


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I think the fine print says you pay the difference on the retail versus subsidized price on the iPhone (or any other phone for that matter) if you cancel the data plan early. I would check first because the risk is you pay retail plus the early cancellation fee - cheaper to just buy a phone without a plan if they will do that for you.

I was chatting with a Bell rep today & he would sell me the phone for something like $699 for a 16GB 3Gs, and then take some "credits" off because I have a current plan with them - a voice only plan, and I got them to block ALL data a year ago (my son's plan - I'm with Rogers). Which brings up another point - be careful of buying an iPhone without a data plan. You either have to convince the carrier to block all data, not just the mobile browser, or you will be paying through the nose for data usage.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the fine print says you pay the difference on the retail versus subsidized price on the iPhone (or any other phone for that matter) if you cancel the data plan early. I would check first because the risk is you pay retail plus the early cancellation fee - cheaper to just buy a phone without a plan if they will do that for you.


Fido | iPhone 09 - FAQ

Device only pricing...

It's certainly less hassle...


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Seems I edited my post as you were replying.  So the Fido device only price jives with what the Bell rep told me, and the credits he would give me for being with them for 1 year was $200, so I could have a new Bell iPhone for $499. The original OP should see if he can swing something with Fido in the same vein. 

This is getting twisted, but maybe he could upgrade his, get his wife a cheap (or free) phone with a plan, then put her SIM in the new iPhone (or give her his old one & keep the new one himself).


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I was actually thinking of adding data to my plan anyway, so I might just signup with Bell, Rogers or Telus and port my number away, and then my wife can take over my plan with Fido.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the fine print says you pay the difference on the retail versus subsidized price on the iPhone (or any other phone for that matter) if you cancel the data plan early. I would check first because the risk is you pay retail plus the early cancellation fee - cheaper to just buy a phone without a plan if they will do that for you.
> 
> I was chatting with a Bell rep today & he would sell me the phone for something like $699 for a 16GB 3Gs, and then take some "credits" off because I have a current plan with them - a voice only plan, and I got them to block ALL data a year ago (my son's plan - I'm with Rogers). Which brings up another point - be careful of buying an iPhone without a data plan. You either have to convince the carrier to block all data, not just the mobile browser, or you will be paying through the nose for data usage.


1) Recently got 4 iPhones without data using the data cancellation method. Subsidized price stuck (just had to pay the $100 fee). This was with Rogers.

2) Even if they block the data you should still cover on your end (fake APN).


----------



## zumishi (Jan 31, 2010)

hbp said:


> 1) Recently got 4 iPhones without data using the data cancellation method. Subsidized price stuck (just had to pay the $100 fee). This was with Rogers.
> 
> 2) Even if they block the data you should still cover on your end (fake APN).


How did you go through Rogers to get the the iphones?


----------

